

ASH HN: How do I die like a doctor? - dandare

&quot;How doctors choose to die&quot;[http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;society&#x2F;2012&#x2F;feb&#x2F;08&#x2F;how-doctors-choose-die] article trended on HN recently.<p>One sentence from that article made me think twice: &quot;To see how patients play a role, imagine a scenario in which someone has lost consciousness and been admitted to hospital. As is so often the case, no one has made a plan for this situation, and shocked and scared family members find themselves caught up in a maze of choices.&quot;<p>So how do I make a plan for such situation? I can configure a server, but I know nothing about the alleged &quot;maze of choices&quot; when it comes to choosing my resuscitation plan. I don&#x27;t want to end up in a situation where I choke on chewing gum and die because of DNR but the opposite extremes are equally scary.
======
mattlutze
Implement a type PossibleTragedy in your What_do_I_do interface.

Define the type with a selection of definition options.

Define a public function that matches cases for each option and returns your
solution

Bingo! Your very own In Case of Trouble program.

